# Quick question



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

I just accepted a block for 4pm. Will the system automatically give me options around this block if I want to continue looking for blocks?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You won't see them if they overlap


----------



## Bill1630 (Dec 11, 2017)

So it's just best to get your block and wait for additional offers?


----------

